# Re-worked my BackRack



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

I decided to give my BackRack a facelift this weekend. It seems like every pickup in my area now has the same black BackRack or ProRack, so I changed mine up with some diamond plate steel, Maxxima LED lights, and new paint. Now I just need to dig out and service the new plow after harvesting and I'll be all set for the snow. Upgraded to a 7.5' X-Blade this year after my 7.5' RD series Fisher was stolen in April. Nothing worse than a thief.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks good. How does that tundra tow and hold a plow compared to a 3/4 ton chevy/ford/dodge? Have you modified it all ?


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

theguynextdoor;848032 said:


> Looks good. How does that tundra tow and hold a plow compared to a 3/4 ton chevy/ford/dodge? Have you modified it all ?


I put 2.5" Bilstein leveling struts on the front with Timbrens. It hardly squats at all with the plow on. We also have a 2500HD Duramax and GMC 3500 with Fisher plows, and I've been able to go everywhere these trucks can with no problems.

The truck has great power for towing, and I'm always pulling a trailer moving equipment between our several farming locations. It's by no means a 1-ton dually diesel that's built to pull trailers, but it works good for what I need.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are led lights right
i thought amber lights couldnt be in the back 
nice setup


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

looks nice, are the lights boxed in or can u see the back of the bulbs?


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

nice setup. id kill for a garage that big.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. The lights are LEDs, and the backs are boxed in with more diamond plate, 1/8" thickness. 

The shop is OK, it works, but as the equipment gets bigger the shop seems to be smaller and smaller each year. We have a couple different shops we operate out of so we can spread the work out. An 80' x 120' building would be just right.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I've been thinking about one for my truck sometime. Theyre expensive though.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

KL&M Snow Div.;848658 said:


> Looks good, I've been thinking about one for my truck sometime. Theyre expensive though.


you post that in every back rack thread!

Just buy one already!!!!

when It was on sale for 189!!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks great!!!!

Now it looks like its stainless steel!!!!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice work! The rack and truck looks Awsome!


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Do those lights create a blindspot? I really like it but was just curious.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

did you seal off the wires in the back with a plate or is it open???


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

NICE! And nice license plate!!!!!1


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow nice truck. one of the nicest Yota's i've seen.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on the BackRack and truck. The backs of the lights are also sealed off with the same diamond plate steel on front, with a small grommet for wiring to pass through. I haven't had any issues with visibility or blind spots since the installation. 

I still need to mount a set of Grote flood lights for extra visiblity when backing up, and install my antennas for our 2-way farm radios. 

It took me three years to get the license plate for my truck. I checked the state's plate registry site every month since I got my driver's license, and after a few years of trying I was finally able to buy it. It gets a lot of looks from other potato growers.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey that thing looks sweet Spudman.

I can imagine the guy who had that license plate before was severely disappointed that he didnt renew it fast enough and someone got it. :laughing:


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Spudman I have a aunt that has a camp in Hartland on Morril pond and i have a buddy who has a camp in Dexter. Never been in Exeter, but in the Dexter region, and all my times to Moosehead i dont think i have ever passed a patato field!


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Potato Fields*



bacwudzme;854275 said:


> Spudman I have a aunt that has a camp in Hartland on Morril pond and i have a buddy who has a camp in Dexter. Never been in Exeter, but in the Dexter region, and all my times to Moosehead i dont think i have ever passed a patato field!


Our farming operations stretch from Corinna on Rt. 7 through Exeter and east into Corinth and Charleston, basically following Rt. 11/43. Quite a few of the fields are back in the woods; hard to see from the road. We also have a second operation in the Androscoggin River Valley, in the towns of Canton, Jay, Dixfield, Peru, and Livermore. It's about 100 miles west of our home farm in Exeter.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah thats a hell of a spread! What do you go through skowhegan then through Farmington? Threre are some major fields in the Madison/Anson area.I go to Jackman alot and found a long way around Skowhegan going through Fairfeild into Maddison dont really know names and then get onto 201a into Bingham. The Skowhegan PD and my right foot (wanting to get to camp) cant seem to get along. And FYI to who goes up 201 sheriffs patroling very heavy!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

what size tires are you running?


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

bacwudzme;854426 said:


> yeah thats a hell of a spread! What do you go through skowhegan then through Farmington? Threre are some major fields in the Madison/Anson area.I go to Jackman alot and found a long way around Skowhegan going through Fairfeild into Maddison dont really know names and then get onto 201a into Bingham. The Skowhegan PD and my right foot (wanting to get to camp) cant seem to get along. And FYI to who goes up 201 sheriffs patroling very heavy!


Yep, Rt 2 from Newport through Skowhegan and Farmington, pick up Rt. 4 in Wilton and head south into Jay and then along the Androscoggin. There are several large dairy farms in Madison/Anson/Emden areas; Harvey Williams, Lowell Piper, etc. They farm along 201 next to the Kennebec River.

Tires are BFG All-Terrain 285/65/18. 18" rims = expensive tires!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Spudman any action pics from todays storm? Want to see your truck with the Xblade!


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet Yota man. I wasnt a big fan of the new Tundras until i saw yours. Its a wicked nice setup.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

bacwudzme;891942 said:


> Hey Spudman any action pics from todays storm? Want to see your truck with the Xblade!


No pics from the storm on the 6th. We only got 1-2 inches of snow, not enough to bother with. I would like to be out plowing right now, but I am working in Gorham this week installing two irrigation systems and my plow is at home. Oh well.

I should be able to get some pics when I get home this weekend, hopefully there will still be a few driveways and yards to clean out. Will be sure to put some up for you.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

How do you like the BFs? I've got 2 on my truck. I am not a fan personally, they look good and perform alright but i think they're too hard.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

*Tundra with 7.5' X-Blade*



bacwudzme;891942 said:


> Hey Spudman any action pics from todays storm? Want to see your truck with the Xblade!


I was finally able to take a few pictures this afternoon. We were supposed to get a "light snow" last night and ended up with 5-6 inches in places. Sorry the truck is so dirty; I'd been plowing all morning.

I included a couple side shots, one with the plow up and one with the plow down. I am impressed at how little the front end sags, a half inch at most. I have Bilstein leveling struts with Timbren bumpstops on the front, and about 660 lbs of tractor weights in the bed. Let me know what you think.

P.S: Decided I didn't like the BackRack in silver, so I had it powdercoated black.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Man Ive complimented it once but man o man that is a sharp Truck!!!!


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Spudman that truck looks great. I wish I had held out one more year for the new body style. I ended up getting the 06 model tundra. I was wondering if you did anything to the rear suspension? And what kind of plowing do you do with it? commercial or residential?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

02DURAMAX;848955 said:


> you post that in every back rack thread!
> 
> Just buy one already!!!!
> 
> when It was on sale for 189!!!!


hahahahahhahaha you make me laugh sir you owned him hahahah


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

boston41;1117072 said:


> Hey Spudman that truck looks great. I wish I had held out one more year for the new body style. I ended up getting the 06 model tundra. I was wondering if you did anything to the rear suspension? And what kind of plowing do you do with it? commercial or residential?


I have the Timbren kit in the rear, and in the summer I have a set of traction bars. I don't do any plowing for hire, just our own properties. But this includes 5 commercial potato storage buildings/loading sheds, our grain storage, a couple shops, a couple airplane hangers, and a few houses; all of these storage locations have very large lots as they are accessible by semi-trailers.

Just got a new set of tires, 305/65/R18, which are about 34" tall, slightly larger than those in the pics above, they make the truck look a whole lot better.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I think it would have looked better if you moved it where i put the black rectangles on paint...jmo...looks good and unique!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I like it  Looks awesome..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a wicked sharp looking Tundra.


----------



## boston41 (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you have any pics with the new tires on it?


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Backrack*

Spudman, nice work do you have pics of back of lights between cab and rack just curious about wiring.


----------



## Backwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

Took me awhile to decide how to setup my back rack. Didnt really wanted break lights on it. But I wanted to get my lighting high enough so that i could get my lighting to each side of the truck.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

*New Pictures*

As requested here are a few current pictures of the truck. I just had a new set of tires put on, BF Goodrich All-Terrain, size 305/65/R18, which are about 34" tall. I think this tire size is the best complement for the overall body of the truck, the stock tires are just too small.

H20-32, for the back of the lights I welded a combination of diamond plate steel with a piece of expanded steel in the middle. The expanded gave me a place to run wires, allow any water to drain, and I can visually confirm that the lights are on from inside the cab. The wiring is run through split loom and secured to the rack. All the lighting runs through a trailer wiring plug, allowing me to quickly remove the rack (if necessary), without chasing/cutting wires.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I love your truck Spudman. It's definatly the best looking one around.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice truck man


----------



## H20-32 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spudman*

Thankyou for the new pics, well thought out like the protection on the backside nice work.


----------



## rubberduck (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, truck looks great. Just wondering with the new tires does it rub when fully turned left or right?


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

rubberduck;1127784 said:


> Hey, truck looks great. Just wondering with the new tires does it rub when fully turned left or right?


There was some rubbing on the skidplate at full lock. A few minutes with a right-angle grinder and a cutoff wheel solved the problem.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice truck, I had the same one until last August. The 5.7 is a beast for a gas engine.


----------



## truckie46 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice ride Spudman! I have an 08 d/c with a 7.5 Fisher. I'm glad you posted all of these pics, now I have something to shoot for. I run 275/70-18 General Grabber AT2 tires that are 33" tall and agree that it makes a huge difference in the looks of the truck. I will try to post some pics of mine with the warning lights and LED flood lights on.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

truckie46;1130057 said:


> Nice ride Spudman! I have an 08 d/c with a 7.5 Fisher. I'm glad you posted all of these pics, now I have something to shoot for. I run 275/70-18 General Grabber AT2 tires that are 33" tall and agree that it makes a huge difference in the looks of the truck. I will try to post some pics of mine with the warning lights and LED flood lights on.


Ya you should post pics of your truck. Do you have an SD or HD Fisher?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

your truck would look awesome if it was a long bed short beds look weird i want a new tundra now yesterday was the first time i got to see one up close its huge and i read it has 380hp and its a 1 ton sweeeet probably dosent ride like my stupid lumberwagon either


----------

